# Does anyone use Earthboxes



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anyone use Earthboxes or sips?  I am interested In them but how would they work if they where always wet?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

Earthboxes look very similar to the Global Buckets that they show on the Gro-Kashi site.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 5, 2015)

Wouldn't this cause problems and stay to wet?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 5, 2015)

Or would this be good to put anaerobic compost tea on bottom and aerobic bacteria on top?  Lack of oxygen and too wet seems like what could happen.  Also you would have to have a decent size plant to go in to it.


----------

